# Разное > Коллекционирование >  Что за нашивка?

## Д.Срибный

Может быть кто знает, что это за нашивка?

----------


## IGN

Это нашивка-Знак авианесущих кораблей ВМФ. Изготавливался из металла или вышивался канителью. Вот только носили его не пилоты, а мореманы авианесущих кораблей.Этот, вышитый, скорей всего принадлежал командиру корабля или кому-то из старших офицеров.  А матросики делали себе из латуни похожие значки на ДМБ.
Такая же эмблема была в виде барельефа над форштевнем крейсеров "Киев", "Минск" и т.п.
Вот, если интересна история
http://kreisers.narod.ru/ZnakAv.html

----------


## Д.Срибный

Спасибо за ссылку!
Похож, но все же сильно отличается от того, что на рисунке. Может какая вариация?
Еще раз спасибо!

----------


## IGN

Смысл знаков один-Звезда, крылья , якорь. Детали отличались не только у вышитых, но и на металлических значках. Я на СФ видел вышитый знак отличающийся от этого. Его крылья были вышиты как у летчиков-генералов. Так что, вариаций знаков много-целая тема в истории авианесущих кораблей. Вот собрать бы изображения всех вариантов знака!
С уважением,
Игорь

----------

